
Obama hints at a future in VC, and Silicon Valley is salivating - situationista
http://qz.com/715765/hes-kind-of-perfect-for-the-job-obama-hints-at-a-future-in-vc-and-silicon-valley-is-salivating/
======
benmcnelly
They realize of course, that Obama will probably be much more frugal with his
money than the US gov.

